# i'm surprised this isn't a more active topic



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I really thought this section would be more lively. I guess everything has been talked about lol.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it has been in past years ,but it is a fairly small number of people who are here regularly. sometimes a new question comes in and we can help out with it , sometimes something new happens and we can talk about it. but many of us have been here for many years so we kinda hashed out most of it. 

but feel free to bring up anything HD&G related that you would like to talk about and we will hash that out also


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

wannabfarmer said:


> I really thought this section would be more lively. I guess everything has been talked about lol.


I don't like firearms discussions. It turns out, sadly.......that all the other men on planet earth, and I do mean "ALL" are world class shooting masters, and they will eagerly tell me that all of their firearms are tack drivers. I hear it constantly, "Dude. I own a model ???? and it is a "Tack Driver". I have never meet a man who owns a Ruger 10/22 that is not a true tack drive, right out of the box. It is just so painfully embarrassing, none of my firearms are tack drivers.

I have even stopped going into gun stores, seems every time I pick up a firearm to look at it, several men and a few women, and even little children, come running up to me all saying. Dude, "I own one of those and I am telling you (Dude) it is a true tack driver". Even little children, "hey Dude, buy that it is a true tack driver". I think these people own water pistols that are "True Tack Drivers".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wannabfarmer said:


> I really thought this section would be more lively. I guess everything has been talked about lol.


Never tire of gun discussion. Strike a match and we'll build the fire.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tack driver, had to look that up. Must be an Alaskan term, I've never heard it.

My 10/.22 had to be sighted in. Hubby knocked the sights out of whack so I need to get it out and do some fixing. It's good enough to eliminate problem raccoons, so long as they don't jump around in the live trap.

The phrase "easy as shooting fish in a barrel" is a tad deceptive. First you have to catch the fish to put them in the barrel.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

I've never used a firearm to drive in a tack.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Tack driver, had to look that up. Must be an Alaskan term, I've never heard it.


I've heard it a lot.
It just means a gun is accurate enough to hit something as small as the head of a tack.
https://www.theboxotruth.com/box-o-truth-59-rifle-tack-driver/



> When I was growing up, it was a common saying for my Dad and Uncles to have an accurate rifle and for them to say, “This rifle is a real tack driver!”.
> I even use the term myself now and then. It occurred to me yesterday, “I wonder how difficult it would be to drive a thumb tack with a rifle?”


"Accurate" is a subjective term that depends on some variables before it has any real meaning.

"Accurate enough to do what I want" is good enough for most purposes.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

tack driver once you get bored with the target you shoot the thumb tacks holding it.

my 10/22 is definitely not a tack driver 

there is a good formula to making them a hole lot better and it starts with free floating the barrel.

my son has a savage 22 that I have shot a few flies with but I don't always hit them.

see you stirred up some discussion


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Weird my 10/22’s are ok and fun to shoot but not as accurate as my old Cooey bolt action or even my little lever gun. Well as long as I feed it Federal or CCI. Thats all I buy these days but I will probably die with Remington rounds left unfired.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Way I see it the topics here are home defense/ guns.
Don't worry I have some good gun forums I regularly post on and read a bunchy more.

Were it not for them I would still be paying crazy money for rim fire ammo to shoot a squirrel with.

But because of them and Speer I am down loading 22 hornets for squirrels and at that spped the brass last for years and years.

I can also down load my Swift to to 22 mag speeds, again the brass is reloadable for years too.

Just got a ration nof crap when I mentioned it here before.

There a re a whole bunch of gun nuts out there who are willing to help you out any time you ask, just have to go to the right place.



 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ross said:


> Well as long as I feed it Federal or CCI.


That's often the key to "accuracy".
It's a matter of finding a load the gun shoots well.
Most 22's can be very accurate once that load is found.
Bolt actions tend to be more accurate, and free floating the barrels almost always helps.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I currently don't have a 10/22, but my Remington bolt action single shot will drive tacks (never heard that term either) if i'm laying down.

My wonderful wife got me a Palmetto Armory AR15 with a scope. That gun while lying prone is very accurate, but much cheaper, and more fun with a .22 conversion we added later.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

All guns are tack drivers. Place tack on wood, hit with gun butt. Pretty reliable.

If you can hit what you need to, when you need to, it's good to go.

Jeff


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've got a Savage bolt action .270. Love it. Bought a Savage .22 for one of my boys. Hated it. All but one brand of ammunition would cause FTF/FTE. Gave it to my son in law.
I have a 10/22 full size and carbine model. They are dead on accurate for me up to 90 yards or more and they gobble cheap ammunition like junk food.
They are my go to rifles for small game and an excellent coop gun when the possums come calling on the hens.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I have four 10-22s, and I can't drive tacks with any of them, (well, I assume I can't) they all shoot alike.
I guess I'm the common denominator, so maybe they are tack drivers and I'm a bad shot.
Come to think of it, I never tried to drive a tack, and in fact can't see a tack past about 20 ft.
They will hit beer cans out to 100 yards though.
I don't know if I have any rifles that aren't more accurate than I am, but I don't shoot most of them often enough to really tell.
I had a Savage in .270, and it was a pretty good shooter, but I traded it for a Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt.
A few months back, I bought a Savage bolt action in .223, but I haven't had a chance to take it for a spin yet.
Hoping it's a tack driver.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Got five .22's, two of which are 10/22. none are tack drivers either but one or two are pretty accurate.
As mentioned in previous posts I have a .243 that is a real live tack driver. It took over two years to come up with the right load for it. Out of the box it was pretty good but the rest came through lots of trial and error. Don't think I ever owned a gun that was out of the box incredible. However my incredible and your incredible may vary.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I've got a 10-22 and it's "OK", not a tack driver.

I've also got an older 77-22 that is very accurate. Both wear the same Leupold VX3 3x9 compact scopes, but the bolt gun just shoots a little tighter.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

My next gun I want to get a CMMG MK47. I love the 7.62 round, pretty accurate for the shooting I do and hits hard. I like that I can use my AK mags and don't have to go buy more gun specific mags. I also have never heard the expression tack driver. I feel if I can hit my target anywhere that its good enough to stop a bad guy lol. i'm just a leisure shooter, of course id like to hit dead center but as long as i'm hitting the target i'm happy.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My Mossberg 44US is the closest thing I have to a tack driver. It's more accurate than I am. This is what it can do with iron sights, junk ammo, and aimed by an old man with so-so eyesight.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

nice shooting.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

How far away from said tack must one be to qualify as a tack driver?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

About arms length is just right


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

HDRider said:


> How far away from said tack must one be to qualify as a tack driver?


I would say if the 22 rifle will not reliably remove the head of a thumb tack at 25 yards it would definitely not count.

if you can't cover a 5 shot group with a dime at 25 yards I would say doesn't count.

even a good 22lr rifle with poor ammo will exceed the dime size groups.

in a center fire I would say you need to keep 5 under an inch at 100 yards.

this is of course my opinion and not the same as others


----------

